# Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Neues, kostenloses Anglerheft - "Küstenangler"



## Anglerboard-Team (11. April 2006)

Hier kann zur Pressemeldung: Neues, kostenloses Anglerheft - "Küstenangler" kommentiert und diskutiert werden:



> Pressemeldung von: http://www.boots-markt24.de/
> 
> In Kürze erscheint ein neues kostenloses Anglerheft mit dem Titel "Küstenangler". Das Heft erscheint nach dem Motto: Ein Heft von Anglern für Angler....
> 
> ...


----------



## kiepenangler (11. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Neues, kostenloses Anglerheft - "Küstenangler"*



			
				Anglerboard-Team schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kann zur Pressemeldung: Neues, kostenloses Anglerheft - "Küstenangler" kommentiert und diskutiert werden:



moin,
hört sich ja interessant an, aber wo bekommt man das heft???

gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## Franz_16 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Neues, kostenloses Anglerheft - "Küstenangler"*

Klick mal auf das Bild


----------

